# DAMAGED ACCOUSTIC GUITAR



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It’ll buff out.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

LOL


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I suppose that's one way to get that pesky pick out of the body...


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Just neeeds a bit'a glue!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is what I like about it:

"*everything else is in great shape* trade for guitar or bass effect pedel or a CB radio and antenna"

LOL


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Everything made of wood, even laminates, can be fixed, but one should consider whether it's worthwhile. As a practice repair guitar, ie, practicing one's skill at fixing things, I guess it would be worthwhile, but I wouldn't pay for the privilege. Someone might cherish that guitar, but it wasn't a great guitar when it was brand spanking new, so repaired it will be even less so. 

YMMV, IMHO, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A good candidate for Picasso style guitar sculpture.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

perfect match for one of them Gibson necks.


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

Maybe trade a CB radio, but no antenna.

I like how the damage photo is last. I guess since everything else is in great shape.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Never date / cheat on a woman who owns her own circular saw.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Someone should find a picture of a smashed up cb radio and offer to trade.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That’s not just from an unfortunate tumble off a flimsy guitar stand.

The back is still attached to a section of the bottom.That took some effort.


----------

